# Surfside beach: wed.



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, today, i killed the trout on flies, the water did clear and it was on.....i started at 5:45 in the am to meet one other guy out there, from the first cast i caught about 35 to 40 trout all on fly. i used top water popper until the sun cam up , then i went to a shrimp pattern and continued to get hit every cast.......it was a lot of schoolies but , it was a site to see, also i was sight casting about every 3rd cast, i would see a shrimp getting chased, and then i would cast to it and bam.....fish on.......i really cant tell you on a forum how great it was, i had a great morning, for any one who fly fishes, this was the second morning i have had this year that goes into the catagory of "epic", not because of the size of fish, but , this morning because it was about, "method", and sight casting every other or 3rd cast to a trout and hooking up and watching blow ups all morning long. I left them biting at 7:30 am..........stay down wind....because tonight , round 2......

good luck ssp.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Someone please shoot me. I want to die..


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks SSP. But during the work week, I think I'd rather hear reports of big waves and wind and no fish. These middle-of-the-week reports that talk about fish-on every cast are killing me!


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

surfside person, you're doing a tremendous "public service" - that's why you're being rewarded with the epic fishing outings. keep up the good work. when you do the evening thing (round 2 as you say), what time do you usually start and how late do you usually fish - is the bite still on after dark with no lights and do you just get out at dark because those big grey fish with prominent dorsal fins also start eating.....


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

HOORAY!!

can't wait to get down there....it's about killing me!! i got into the trout on fly near christmas bay last year, what a blast!!!

they are super fun on a fly rod!!!!


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm stoked for this weekend, thanks!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

you suck im going to work


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Justin- youre killing me!!!! Here I am behind my desk getting ready to head up to court. Wish I were there. Am going to try to head down Thursday afternoon for the entire weekend and may throw DOA's in the first gut like you said. Thank you again for the reports and look forward to seeing you out there. Rob


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

If you don't mind, I'll add a visual to anyone wanting to know what it looks like at the surf. These pics are literally a few minutes old. They were taken at 9am from a friend in Surfside near the jetties. Last pic is of the flag right on the beach. Notice the howling winds at 0 mph. Take a look at them, then get back to work, lol.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Well chit... got a call reporting muddy water in Gorda and thought sleeping in was a good call. Apparently not.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Get the boat started!


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok thats it, after seeing those pics. I need to trade my extra shift for tomorrow night so I can head down tomorrow afternoon. I cant stand it. Thanks for the posts. Each and every one is an excuse and justification for skipping work and getting out of here for a while. Rob


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

i tried the west end of galveston by pirates this morning. surf was flat and calm but still very sandy. threw topwaters from 5:30 am to 7:30 am. only caught two. nothing else...


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> If you don't mind, I'll add a visual to anyone wanting to know what it looks like at the surf. These pics are literally a few minutes old. They were taken at 9am from a friend in Surfside near the jetties. Last pic is of the flag right on the beach. Notice the howling winds at 0 mph. Take a look at them, then get back to work, lol.


Thats just PLAIN CRUEL & UNJUST punishment right there[LOL}!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

wishiniwasfishin said:


> surfside person, you're doing a tremendous "public service" - that's why you're being rewarded with the epic fishing outings.


*Good Karma SSP.*


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I am new to wade fishing... It seems surfside is a hot spot for the specs. Is it pretty much the same along Galveston island as far as conditions and potential for good catches of specs?? I live in Dickinson so just west of the seawall is closer than surfside and SLP. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, thanks for all the reports. If it were not for them I would not be interested in learning about wade fishing. Usually I just fish out of my canoe in the marshes.


----------



## jlarge (Sep 15, 2006)

Jeff,

You ain't right. I know your at work too. Me and my son are going after I get off work. Who else is going this afternoon?

p.s. Thanks SSP


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately I'm at work. Right across the street from you. I shoulda brought my fishing pole w/me though.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

jlarge said:


> Jeff,
> Who else is going this afternoon?
> 
> p.s. Thanks SSP


I am a definite maybe.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Hit access 5 at sun up fished it till about 830 with only whiting and gafftop by the dozen. Went to the Jetty and caught some Smacks. Only trout I saw was a sandy I caught on soft plastic....I threw it all and couldnt find anything worth stringin. Guess I should have taken a fly rod:hairout: 


Lots of the people in the water and lots of them moving around. I had bait fishers on both sides of me and never saw them bow up. Water is better at SS jetty by far. If the wind stays the way it is it should green up by the weekend. May have to try again on friday. The bait is definately in the water, Im missing some hide off my feet


----------



## mako17 (Jul 30, 2007)

I did the same, Hilldo. My buddy went yesterday, said the water stunk and there were no fish, so I slept in.

Ugggh


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

I was on the beach near SLP yesterday afternoon form 2 till dark yes also during the thunderstorm.. The water was brown brown brown. Waves where low and there where a lot of large mullet in the surf. There was a huge group of birds working a bait school just outside the pass I could see around the time the storm came up. 

Not much biting in the brown water.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

it will be shoulder to shoulder this weekend!!!! More waders than fish!

hOOter


----------



## finfanatic (Jun 11, 2008)

What road do you take to get to the beachfront at Surfside?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

i was down there yesterday, at SS jetties. not even a bite much less a small fish. fished birds about 100 yards from the end. threw everything in my box from 6:45 to 8:45. never saw anything other than a guy in a funny looking hat fishing the ICW side catch 2 small something or another. the water was definitly getting better the longer i stayed so it should definitly be on this evening or in the morning. who else might have a flat on the way to work tomarrow morning and be a little late getting in......


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I got three calls today they were fishing from Surfside to Pirates and they all said the water was dirty and they had 4 fish between 5 guys, and two of them chunked shrimp? 

They called me right before sundown from the West end of teh island and said the water was still dirty, they are not staying the night. The weekend might be better with the shift of the wind to a more southerly direction for the next two days.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Well, I should of fished along side you and taken your advice!!! Went to access 6 and threw everything I had hardheads everywhere, one three foot bonnethead shark (which put up a fight), and about 5 minutes before I was going to caught it a day I caught a 20" trout.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

"call it a day"


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

This is torture


----------

